
A16z data: how much startup executives make - bretpiatt
https://www.businessinsider.com/a16z-data-startup-executives-salary-equity-bonus-pay-2018-9
======
Aeolun
Unfortunately the actual information isn’t available unless you generously
contribute to business insider :/

~~~
mrep
Behind the overlay gets past it:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/behindtheoverlay/l...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/behindtheoverlay/ljipkdpcjbmhkdjjmbbaggebcednbbme?hl=en)

------
ransom1538
I love how sales jobs wipe the floor with tech jobs in terms of salary.

~~~
acconrad
I get that, especially for enterprise/B2B businesses. What kills me is that
CTOs get paid less than every other major position, too. How can engineers be
"more valuable than money" [1] but are the lowest paid in the executive rung?

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/06/companies-worry-more-
about-a...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/06/companies-worry-more-about-access-
to-software-developers-than-capital.html)

------
fatjokes
Do sales folk get equity?

------
throwawaymath
Non-paywall version: [https://outline.com/YBp6cR](https://outline.com/YBp6cR)

~~~
jonchurch_
This is a non-paywall version of the synopsis (the original link for this post
is a paywalled synopsis of a paywalled report ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯), the actual report
is still behind a paywall.

The partial data at this link is:

“The mediаn sаlаry offer for а Series С сonsumer СEO is $325,000, аnd they
should expeсt а 50% bonus аnd а 6% equity grаnt. Α senior direсtor of
engineering аt а Series Α startup might tаke home $200,000 in саsh, аnd just
0.58% equity in their business. Α viсe-president of sales аt а lаte-stаge,
Series D (or lаter) enterprise сompаny is rаking in $242,500 in bаse sаlаry,
but their totаl саsh tаke-home is аround $450,000.”

Couldnt find anything else from googling around.

------
Dylan16807
> Andreessen Horowitz — often referred to as a16z

....k

~~~
Dylan16807
-4? I thought it would be useful to define an obscure (and dumb) term used in the article title, but I guess I misjudged.

